# Alma Santiago CPC resume



## asantiago (Nov 3, 2010)

I am seeking for a Medical Billing and Coding, I have graduated in October 2010 with an Associate Degree.  I have attached,  copy and paste my resume 

ALMA I. SANTIAGO, CPC
2201 Key West Ct. Apt. 327
                                                             Kissimmee, FL 34741                                                                      
apadua1@aol.com (407) 460-9206

OBJECTIVE
To obtain a position in a progressive medical facility where I can utilize my skills and education to enhance overall productivity.

EDUCATION	
Everest University, Orlando, FL          	                               			
Associates in Medical Insurance Billing & Coding, Oct 2010                               

RELEVANT COURSEWORK
Medical Terminology
Anatomy & Physiology of Body Systems
Patient & Insurance Collection Strategies
Office Management and Compliance
Medical Insurance & Financing
Posting charges and payments
ICD-9, CPT, HCPCS
Filing CMS 1500 claims

CERTIFICATIONS
Certified Professional Coder                   
HIV/OSHA 		
HIPPA

COMPUTER SKILLS
MS Office Suites                          	
ICD-9, CPT, HPCS Coding 

Medisoft
RELATED WORK EXPERIENCE
Azis Imtiaz M.D  PM Pediatrics, Kissimmee, FL	
Medical Insurance Billing and Coding Extern, Jul 2010- Aug 2010       
Answered high volume of phone calls, and direct calls to appropriate staff.
Scheduled and confirmed patient diagnostic appointments, surgeries and medical consultations.
Operated office equipment such as voice mail messaging systems, and use word processing, spreadsheet, and other software applications to prepare reports, invoices, financial statements, letters, case histories and medical records.
Contacted insurance carriers, verified insurance coverage and completed insurance and other claim forms.
Maintain medical records, technical library and correspondence files.
Entered patients' payments into their account.
Reviewed and followed up on denied claims
Examined doctor's notes to enter diagnosis and procedure codes

OTHER WORK EXPERIENCE
Loews Hotel / Portofino Bay Hotel, Orlando, FL	Housekeeping		Oct 2006-Present 	              
United Cleaners, Yauco, PR 				Housekeeping		Jul 2005- Oct 2005	
Walt Disney World Resort, Orlando, FL                	Housekeeping		May 1992- Jan 2005   	 

LANGUAGES
Fluent in Spanish


----------

